# Wide Size Mountain Bikes Shoes



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

I was wondering if any one knows a company that makes mountain bike shoes in wide sizes. NOT a company that makes mountain bike shoes that just seem to "fit wider than average".

I've tried a multitude of searches but what comes up is people discussing wide size, clip in, supported, trail/enduro shoes. Like Sidi.

I would greatly appreciate any info I desperately need some dedicated 6E size flats.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't know about that but I do know that 5.10 sells a sole kit where you can put a 5.10 sole on any shoe. Haven't tried it but may be worth looking in to if you have a "regular" shoe that fits well.


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

Lakes tend to run on the wide side. Skate shoes would probably work too.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

NOT a company that makes mountain bike shoes that just seem to "fit wider than average".


eh, seems like i'm SOL


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

yakmastermax said:


> NOT a company that makes mountain bike shoes that just seem to "fit wider than average".
> 
> eh, seems like i'm SOL


What are you looking for, a cobbler?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Lake and Sidi both have wide versions of some of their line up, if I remember correctly.


----------



## MysticFalcon (Apr 22, 2005)

Like does wide sizes. They are the only option I can get to fit me right


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

LAKE makes wide versions. Check Zinn's site, or the lake site.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

I wear a 13 EEEE in new balance and have found the wide lake shoes to fit well. Mine current pair is falling apart after almost 2 years, so I'm looking around at some other (cheaper) options. Specialized appears to make wide versions of some of their shoes. Maybe try those?


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks a ton for the Lake Reference. Never heard of them but they do have some wide stuff.

Still can't find wide size shoes that don't have the spd bolt plate. None of their shoes in the freeride section come in wide.

Is the market for dedicated freeride flats soo small that no company offers wide sizes?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I took a quick look, not very thorough so undoubtedly missed something, but it looks to me like only one or two companies are making 'freeride' specific non-spd shoes in _normal_ sizes.

I would be willing to bet something from here would work just as well:

http://www.bigshoes.com/

Just look for similar features to what you're associating with freeride shoes.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

yakmastermax said:


> Thanks a ton for the Lake Reference. Never heard of them but they do have some wide stuff.
> 
> Still can't find wide size shoes that don't have the spd bolt plate. None of their shoes in the freeride section come in wide.
> 
> Is the market for dedicated freeride flats soo small that no company offers wide sizes?


If you're looking for a flat shoe check out 5.10's. Like I said I wear wides and the rennies fit me fine when I'm riding platforms.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

If you find a shoe you like, you can always add the Stealth Rubber from a can. Google it.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

I have 10.5E feet. I had Keen Springwater shoes that felt like they were a tad to wide. Give them a try.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

6E here



anyone with 4E wear impacts?


----------

